# Be careful of what you wish for



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Be careful of what you wish for


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

check out that rack!!!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

callofthewild said:


> check out that rack!!!


Yeah, the caboose isn't so bad either.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve G said:


> Yeah, the caboose isn't so bad either.


I believe the politically correct term is hind quarters.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

neverdrawn said:


> I believe the politically correct term is hind quarters.


Your probably correct, but I never cared for political correctness just normal courtesy. :smile:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Yeah, the caboose isn't so bad either.


yeah he must work out.:grin:


----------

